# Planer thicknesser, tear out not break out?



## benge Dawson (20 May 2020)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone had had this problem with there planer thicknesser before?

as in the photo, the small marks go quite deep, more than I want to sand. The blades are sharp. (but nearly need replacing otherwise they'll fly out the block)

perhaps the tips are only hardened steel?

the tear-out seems to appear somewhere towards the finishing end of the cut....

i wonder if anyone has experience of this?

Ben.


----------



## Distinterior (20 May 2020)

How much are you taking off per pass through the Planer Thicknesser...??

That looks like you are taking a lot off in one go!


----------



## nev (20 May 2020)

Is that a tantalised softwood you are using there?


----------



## Jonathan S (20 May 2020)

To me it looks like a chip clearing problem, you got good extraction? 
If the chips are not cleared they basically got pressed into the timber.

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeG. (20 May 2020)

Disinterior has it right. That's way too much to be taking off in one go.


----------



## Mike Jordan (20 May 2020)

A look at h photo in close up reveals that you are planing a piece with a groove in one edge and taking away all the top surface of the board and leaving the side of the groove without support.
It's no suprise that the edge is breaking up. The cut is within the machines capacity but not kind to the timber. It always a good idea to "read" the timber into the machine, that ensures that the direction of cut is the same as if you were hand planing the piece. It won't work for every piece but will reduce tear out greatly overall.


----------



## transatlantic (20 May 2020)

Ignoring the fact that that is a huge amount to be taking off...

In regard to the small chips, I get the same thing with my Triton. Never really figured it out. I think it has something to do with chip extraction.

Assuming you are using chip extraciton and it is working to some degree, you could test the theory by not using any extraction and seeing if it gets worse.

I also noticed you've got black marks where the rubber wheels have rubbed the wood. This is probably something to do with you taking off too much, but also could be because the bed needs waxing.


----------



## Lazurus (20 May 2020)

As has been said more finer cuts, if you have a rubber roller feeding the machine give it a clean and check condition. New blades and better wood will see a huge improvement. HVLP chip extractore as PT`s produce a lot of waste.


----------



## Trevanion (20 May 2020)

I don't know what you lot are fussing about, it looks like a two or three millimeter pass at most, I sometimes take off six millimeters if I'm feeling brave :lol:

I think Jonathan S is correct, it looks like chips are being pressed into the surface of the timber, it looks like Tulipwood to me which is a fairly soft hardwood and it could happen pretty easily.


----------



## RWood (31 May 2020)

looks like your knives may not be quite sharp enough for that wood - it looks like a softwood, so the blades are pulling the grain down at the cut, rather than slicing it cleanly You can see it clearly where the cut finishes - the wood is being split off, not cut off. You could feed it a little slower, but it may not make any difference - a quick sharpen should do the job.


----------

